# Christmas greetings



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all...'twas the night before Christmas...well it's still the afternoon but let's not let mere detail get in the way....just wanting to wish you and your families all a very Merry Christmas and all the best for the new year


----------



## vinod.vanukuru (Sep 29, 2015)

:smile: :smile: :smile: Merry Christmas and Happy New year in advance :smile: :smile: :smile: to all of our colleagues and family members.

May this xmas bring lots of happiness and happiness only through the blesses of Lord and Santa Claus!

Where is Santa ?  :smile:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

A very merry Christmas to all our members and staff at TSF










*PS* - You can track Santa here - *Link* :wink: :grin:


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)




----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Merry Christmas everybody ... Hope you all had a great time

now lets get back to the party!!


----------

